

The chemistry between online display advertising and SEM - kneoteric
http://www.kneoteric.com/blog/internet-marketing/online-display-advertising-and-sem
The recently concluded Search Engine Marketing and Online Display Advertising Integration Study made some startling revelations, putting many online marketers at wrong.
======
Kliment
For some reason, that article bothers me. I'm not sure it it's due to the
content (Let's show people more ads! They aren't ignoring them after all!) or
the tone (We need to defend our industry!). Also, very very sparse.

~~~
mahmud
It's spam; that account does nothing but spam that blog over and over again.
Zero content.

